# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Osteopenie

## puzzel

Bij een dexascan is bij mij osteopenie geconstateerd met T score van -2.2 in de lumbale wervels en -0 in de linker heup, men spreekt over osteoperose bij een waarde van -2.5. Deze scan is gemaakt naar aanleiding van kleiner worden, heb geen botbreuken gehad. 
Kan weinig vinden over osteopenie, wel veel over osteoperose.
Osteopenie is wel de voorloper van osteoperose.
Wie kan mij hierover informatie geven over eventuele (preventieve) behandelingen. Bestaat hier ook een protocol voor? Valt dit ook onder reuma?
Ben een vrouw van 62 met fibromyalgie, sjögren en pds. 
Groetjes puzzel

----------


## MissMolly

Osteopenie heeft niets te maken met reuma.
Eigenlijk zeg je al precies wat het is: osteoporose die nog te licht is om osteoporose te heten.
Je hebt nog niet echt osteoporose, maar je bent op weg ernaartoe.

Gebruik je hormonen tegen de overgang? Die versterken botontkalking.
Verder moet je zorgen voor voldoende calcium en vitamine D, dus goede voeding, voldoende buitenlucht en beweging, en zo nodig supplementen.

Informatie over voeding van de osteoporosestichting:
Calcium (kalk)

Voor het gezond houden van uw botten is het vooral van belang, dat u genoeg calcium binnenkrijgt. Volwassenen, kinderen in de groei, zwangere vrouwen, vrouwen die borstvoeding geven en ouderen hebben allemaal hun eigen calciumbehoefte. De hoeveelheden, zoals deze worden aanbevolen door de Gezondheidsraad, zijn: 

•Volwassenen 1000 mg per dag
•50 - plussers 1100 mg per dag
•70 - plussers 1200 mg per dag 
•Mensen met osteoporose 1200 mg per dag
De vastgestelde bovengrens, waarboven de kans bestaat dat ongewenste effecten kunnen optreden, is gesteld op 2500 mg per dag. 

Vitamine D
Vitamine D wordt gevormd in het lichaam, onder invloed van zonlicht . Tussen november en maart is deze vorming in Nederland bijna afwezig. Ouderen kunnen in hun huid minder vitamine D aanmaken. De andere bron van vitamine D is de voeding (zie hieronder). In het bloed kan bepaald worden of men voldoende vitamine D heeft. Uit metingen blijkt dat ongeveer de helft van de 60 plussers in Nederland een vitamine D tekort heeft. 

Bronnen van vitamine D in de voeding
Vitamine D zit vooral in (vette) zeevis, zoals haring en makreel, maar ook in margarine, halvarine (daaraan is vitamine D extra toegevoegd) en boter. 

De Gezondheidsraad adviseert dagelijks 20 microgram (800 IE) extra te gebruiken voor:
•Personen die osteoporose hebben of voor bewoners van een verzorgings- of verpleegtehuis,
•Vrouwen vanaf 50 jaar en mannen vanaf 70 jaar die een donkere huidkleur hebben of onvoldoende buitenkomen
•Vrouwen vanaf 50 jaar die een sluier dragen.

Aan de volgende groepen wordt dagelijks 10 microgram (400 IE) geadviseerd: 
•kinderen tot 4 jaar, 
•personen met een donkere huidkleur
•personen van 4-50 jaar die weinig buiten komen
•vrouwen vanaf 50 en mannen vanaf 70 die een lichte huidkleur hebben en voldoende buiten komen, 
•vrouwen tot 50 jaar die een sluier dragen, 
•vrouwen die zwanger zijn of borstvoeding geven.

Aanbevolen voedingsmiddelen 
Rijk aan calcium zijn vooral zuivelproducten. Melk, yoghurt en vla bevatten allemaal zo'n 1200 mg calcium per liter. Calcium verrijkte melk bevat ongeveer 50 % meer calcium per liter. Kaas tussen 550 tot 1100 mg per 100 gram. 

Wie op de lijn let, kan gerust magere zuivelproducten nemen. Ze bevatten per 100 ml evenveel calcium als de volle. In het algemeen kunnen we stellen dat het eten van drie à vier porties zuivel (bijvoorbeeld dus melk/ karnemelk, yoghurt, vla en kaas) per dag voldoende is. Een voeding zonder zuivelproducten levert altijd nog zo'n 250 mg calcium, maar dit is te weinig om een goede botopbouw of behoud van botmassa. 

Voor wie geen zuivelproducten kan of wil eten zijn er alternatieven: 
- andere voedingsmiddelen: groene bladgroenten, broccoli en noten; 
- calciumtabletten en sachets;
- soja bevattende voedingsmiddelen, verrijkt met calcium. 
Het is raadzaam de calciumtabletten of sachets met de laatste avondmaaltijd in te nemen. 

Vitamine D zit vooral in (vette) zeevis, zoals haring en makreel, maar ook in margarine, halvarine (daaraan is vitamine D extra toegevoegd) en boter.

----------

